# Stream4K: Activate or Not?



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I went through the TiVo activation process with both of my TS4K's, but then I "de-TiVo'd" them. Since I'm not getting guide data from TiVo, I can't see what activation might do for me other than collect data from my device about viewing. Does it make a difference either way?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I decided to deactivate one of my two TS4K's. So far, no difference in behavior but will keep it this way for a while to see if anything changes.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

If you disable stream and don't use it, tivo can't really track anything as all their data relies on you going through the stream app. At least thats been my takeaway of it. Registering should have nothing to do with it. Could be wrong. Think they're just being consistent with all their devices as far as being registered. If you have issues and call in about it, they can see the device on your account. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I "de-TiVoed" mine the easy way, by just disabling the apps, kept popping up that activation screen randomly. I finally got annoyed enough that I turned all the apps back on and reactivated it. Honestly now that I bought another Harmony the main selling point of the device, the remote, is no longer relevant so I might just buy another AppleTV. Just waiting until after the next event to see if they release a new one. If I do I'll give the Stream 4K to my Mom. She's use to TiVo but the apps on her Premiere are super slow and she's been complaining that it takes like 2-3 minutes just to launch Netflix.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't yet gotten an activation pop-up, and I "de-TiVoed" in the same manner: disabled the TiVo apps. At this point, I'm just doing an experiment that probably has no practical value. I was more curious than anything.

Your mom is correct about app speed on the Premiere: I still have an XL that I plugged in a few months ago and it was painfully slow to do almost anything except for the standard DVR functionality.


----------

